

3D Printed Gun Movement - merinid
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/click-print-gun-the-inside-story-of-the-3d-printed-gun-movement-video

======
chrisdl
I thought that was pretty interesting actually. Regardless of gun control
stance. I wonder how much of an impact 3D printers will have in the coming
years.

